# تركيبات للملمعات



## carcare (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ان عايز تركبات الا تيه لوسمحتوا 
ماده لغسيل الانتريهات وفرش السياره بدون ضرر به
ماده لتلميع اثاث المنزل 
ماده لتلميع كاوتش السياره


----------



## carcare (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لوسمحتو حد يرد علي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو منك البحث في قسم الصناعات الخفيفة لوجود مطلبك وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## carcare (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## carcare (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعده لوسمحتوا*

ارجو المساعده في تركيبه 
1- ماده لغسيل فرش السياره
2-ماده لملمع الكاوتش 
3-ماده لملمع التابلوه (علي فكره بيقول في ماده اسمه لستر)


----------



## ابرهيم عبدالهادى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

(3) سائل تنظيف وتلميع الأثاث : 
المكونات : 
§ زيت بذرة الكتان ( 16% ) .
§ خل ( 17% ) .
§ كحول أحمر ( 17% ) .
§ زيت تربنتينا ( 50% ) . 
طريقة التحضير : 
تخلط المقادير مع بعض في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم تقلب بالخلاط جيدا وتعبأ في زجاجات مناسبة للاستخدام .


----------



## ابرهيم عبدالهادى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سائل تنظيف السجاد والكليم : 
المكونات : 
§ صودا كاوية ( 20% ) .
§ نشادر ( 25% ) .
§ ماء ( 50% ) .
§ نفط ( 5% ) .
§ روائح ( حسب الطلب ) . 
طريقة التحضير : 
تذاب المكونات في آواني معدنية غير قابلة للصدأ ثم يضاف النشادر مع التقليب الجيد .


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

